# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin Milletvekili! - Ömit Zileli

## atoybil

İlhan Arslan kimdir? 

- AKP Diyarbakır milletvekilidir...

- Başka? 

- Tayyip Bey 'in Güneydoğu konusunda önemli kurmaylarından biridir... 

- Daha başka? 

- 1996 yılında PKK kampını bir heyetle birlikte ziyaret edenlerden... 

- Daha, daha başka? 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Geçmişte Hizbullah'ın iki kanadı arasında arabuluculuk rolü üstlendiği yazılıp çizildi.. Ayrıca oğlu Mücahit Arslan da Tayyip Bey'in ''danışmanlarından''... 

Kısacası, İlhan Arslan önemli bir kişi... Güneydoğu ilişkilerindeki önemi tartışılmaz bir şekilde ortada! Zaten Tayyip Bey'in kendilerine ''aydın'' denilmesini istemeyen 12 adet ''düşünür'' le yaptığı toplantıda da hazır bulunmuştu. Anımsayacaksınız, ''Pandora'nın kutusu'' o toplantıda açılmıştı! 

İlhan Arslan bu toplantıdan önce, Vatan gazetesine yaptığı açıklamada, ''Türkiye Barzani ile ittifak yapmalıdır'' tezini ortaya atmıştı. Yani ABD'nin ''Türkiye himayesinde kukla Kürt devleti'' isteğini seslendirmişti! 

- Ama, İlhan Arslan yalnızca yukarıda saydıklarımdan ibaret değil! 

****

Aydınlık dergisi, AKP Diyarbakır Milletvekili İlhan Arslan'ın koyu gölgeler arasında kalan tarafını da son sayısında ortaya koydu... Arslan, 1992 yılında, yani PKK ile mücadelenin en zorlu aşamasında, Sor Yayınları'ndan çıkan ''Kürd Soruşturması'' adlı kitaba bir röportaj vermiş. ünce kitabın giriş cümlelerine göz atalım: 

- Zalimlere başkaldıran mazlumların, şeyh Sait'lerin anısına... 

şimdi, İlhan Arslan'ın kitabın 264. sayfasında Kürt isyanları ile ilgili değerlendirmesini görelim: 

- İlk Kurucu Meclis'ten sonra Türklük adına yönetimi ele geçiren kurmay kadro, Kürtlere yönelik inkar, baskı, imha politikalarını adım adım icra etmeye başlıyor.. bir düzineden fazla başkaldırı oluyor. Bu isyanların tamamı kanunsuz ve en ciddi şekilde kanla bastırılıyor. Neticede yüz binlerce ölü, parçalanmış aileler, harap köy, kasabalar... 

Arslan'ın , isyanlara ''buyrun yapın'' denilmediği için çok öfkeli(!) ''Yüz binlerce ölü'' iddiası ise son derece çirkin bir yalan olarak sırıtıyor. Aynı sayfada Cumhuriyet Devrimi'ne karşı sözlerine bakalım: 

- Son İslam devletini, hilafet makamını ve onun müesseselerini ortadan kaldıran ve yegane politikası İslama düşmanlık ve onu yok etme esası üzerine kurulan bir zihniyet ve otoriteye karşı girişilen tüm isyan ve başkaldırıları alkışlamak gerekirken, kimi Müslümanlar olarak, zulme seyirci kalmış, Kürt halkı söz konusu olunca zalim ve İslam düşmanı güçlerin lehine tercih yapabilmiş ve halen de yapagelmekteyiz... 

****

İlhan Arslan'ın tüm söylediklerine bu sütun yetmiyor ne yazık ki! Satır başlarıyla alacak olursak; Arslan İngiliz destekli isyancı şeyh Sait için bol bol gözyaşı döktükten sonra, Atatürk' ün, ''Bir Türk cihana bedeldir'', ''Ne mutlu Türküm diyene'' sloganlarını faşist bir anlayış olarak nitelendirip, Hitler ve Mussolini benzetmesi yapıyor! Türklük adına yönetimi ele geçirenlerin Kemalizmi bir din olarak tercih ettiklerini söylüyor. Kemalizmi ırkçılık ve zulüm anlayışı olarak ilan ediyor. Ama en çarpıcı bölümler arkadan geliyor: 

- Türkiye olarak adlandırılan ve yaşamakta olduğumuz ülkenin sınırları da İslamın düşmanları tarafından Lozan'da belirlendi. Misak-ı Milli ile tescil edilen ve birçok Müslümanın bile, bugün farkında olmadan takdis ettiği, bölünmezliğini savunduğu ve uğrunda kan dökmenin vacip ve şahadet sayılacağını iddia ettiği sınırlar!.. 

şu kine, şu nefrete bakın! Hiç merak etmeyin; Arslan ''Misak-ı Milli ile çizilen sınırların hiçbir anlam ifade etmediğini'' de söylüyor. üstelik bu misak ile İslam dünyasının parçalandığını söyleyebilecek kadar kendinden geçiyor!!! Ulus devletin Müslümanlar için hiçbir anlam ifade etmediğini de eklemeden edemiyor. Bu lafları eden kişi şu anda Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi'nde milletvekili olarak görev yapıyor. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı'nın da önemli kurmaylarından! Kitap önüne konulunca aynen şöyle demiş: 

- 15 yıl önceki İlhan Arslan değilim. Misak-ı Milli'yi savunuyorum. Atatürk'e saygı duyuyorum... 

Ne kadar çabuk, ne denli kolay dönüşebiliyorlar!!!



Kaynak: cumhuriyet gazetesi

----------

